# DownriverLawn's 2021 Lawn Journal



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Each year I'm learning more and being cooped up working from home got me out even more last year. First time starting a journal here to track my progress.

Reno has been on my mind as a next step, but we have our first baby on the way in September. So, I'm thinking this year will be a bit more incremental with limited time in the fall. Here was my lawn last fall before dormancy. Just did the first mow Friday and FAS app yesterday.

Soil results this year are still at 7.9 despite elemental sulfur and AS all last year









I have leftover AS and SOP from last year. Debating on additional products to add to the regimen like carbon pro this year.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Ok, the snow has melted and I'm making my spring plan. Here is my soil test from this year for reference.
Ward always suggests a full K app the first app of the year, seems like a lot of people on here spread out K throughout the season. Pros and cons to adding one batch of 0-0-50 all in early spring?


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Slacking on doing updates since I started this thread. I think I found my rhythm of apps that are doing pretty well so far. .25N spoon feeding with the hand spreader every few weeks, then FAS with T-Nex at .6oz rate

Just got a 50lb delivery of citric acid. My pH didn't really move since last year, i'm going to try 4-5lbs/1,000 citric acid + elemental sulfur and water in heavy and see how that goes this time around


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

After a mow on may 16


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Lawn looks good. Nice stripes. I couldn't see your first couple images but was able to see your last. :thumbup:


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

What Craftsman mower are you using? Looks really nice

I saw it said Downriver and had to click and see if you were a Michigan guy or if there was another location somewhere in the US also known as Downriver.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> What Craftsman mower are you using? Looks really nice
> 
> I saw it said Downriver and had to click and see if you were a Michigan guy or if there was another location somewhere in the US also known as Downriver.


Haha thanks, the one and only downriver. Handed down mower that was sitting in my grandmas shed after she got a service. Looks like it's from 2010, but still going strong with a toro striping kit.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Pic from June 6 after spoon feeding .25lbs N/1,000 AS, .6oz t-nex, and FAS on June 1

Started to see some fungus so letting this PGR wear off so it can grow out. New to PGR, is it common to not need to use it through the summer season?

Letting this rain spell work it's way through this week in Michigan.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Got an app of PGR/FAS and .25lbs N/1,000 AS before our monsoon this weekend and got a mow in this Sunday and enjoyed how things perked up


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Nooo the dreaded bentgrass is back. Same area as last year it is less and less, but feels like a losing battle😪

Tenacity in the plans soon


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That does not look like bentgrass at all.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

g-man said:


> That does not look like bentgrass at all.


I could have mis-classified it this whole time. I could take more pictures, but what would you say it looks like?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Post better images in the weed id folder. It looks like the devil himself, Bermuda.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Paint it/glove it with Glyphosate, quickly! :twisted:


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Wrapping up the season here in MI. We had temps in the 50's today and my tree finally shed all its leaves. So, took the mower deck up a notch and got my final mow of the season in to clean up the debris and mulch the remaining leaves. Some end of year stripes are a nice bonus!

I feel like I pushed my lawn about as far is it could go, on my rotary's low setting. Excited to say I found someone parting with an Allett Liberty 43 and I'll be getting it delivered soon for next season!

Ready to go reel low…

Not trying to photoshop darker stripes, it just literally gets dark before 5:00PM these days and I did what I could after work and got a pic while the sun was going down
See you guys in the lawn next year


----------

